# Leer Ghost Rebuild



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Time to start cranking things out for this Halloween. I started rebulding my leer ghost today. Cool idea, but it looked like flying sticks covered with cheese cloth. The movements were pretty limited also. Below is a video of the rebuilt mechanism, will be posting more on building the forms and applying the chesse cloth soon.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Johnny I love what you are doing with these. I have been working on getting sideways movement, with this same principle. all you need to do is add a spring on the opposite side of the string connection. Just strong enough to keep the the original starting position you want.That way as the string releases pressure it returns to the starting position. You can see what I am talking about in my post another zombie. It might be helpful for you if you apply your system to things, like a snake or dragon head, or just a different arm movement. You may have already thought about it or done it, but I just thought I would pass it along.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We need one of these guys over our door at work so sales people won't come in.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

amazing mechanix these ghosts are awesome


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have to get brave enough to try one of those things. Nice work area by the way.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The Watcher said:


> Johnny I love what you are doing with these. I have been working on getting sideways movement, with this same principle. all you need to do is add a spring on the opposite side of the string connection. Just strong enough to keep the the original starting position you want.That way as the string releases pressure it returns to the starting position. You can see what I am talking about in my post another zombie. It might be helpful for you if you apply your system to things, like a snake or dragon head, or just a different arm movement. You may have already thought about it or done it, but I just thought I would pass it along.


Thanks Watcher, I like what your doing with the zombie! I thought about using a spring when I was adding the head back and forth movement to the wallbreaker, but because of the $20 limit I went with 2 lines instead. Using a spring means the head would only require a single line. This would be a good idea for some weird hand movements also. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

It might even work to make the head turn, left to right?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The Watcher said:


> It might even work to make the head turn, left to right?


That was the idea, pull it to turn to the right, let the spring pull it back to the left.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Have the initial coat of cheese cloth on the new head and hands, here is a video of the action in UV. Trying to decide if I am going to add any more motion or leave it as is. Next coat of cheese cloth will hopefully look like tattered skin hanging off.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love it Johnny. Another smooth random looking movement. Thanks for the video of the mechanics. Lots of thought there. You make it look simple.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You are getting really good at making those hands..This set looks fantastic so far.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great. The look and motion are wonderful. So at a glance, the mechanism is about the same as an FCG, am I correct?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Spooky1 the motion is from what I think of as an internal crank ghost, not really an FCG though it builds on that idea. The first video in this thread shows how it works.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Finally had a chance to get back to work on the leer ghost, working on the body form. At the last minute thought it would look really cool to apply some Stolloween magic so some ribs will show through when it's done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Stolloween magic


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice texture. That thing will look great!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very, very cool!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Just about done with the forms. The original head was to small so I made a paper mache cast of a plastic K-Mart skull. Not sure about the arms yet, they still need a little tweaking, but you get the idea. The main view will be looking up at (it will be against the ceiling above the fron door) like in the beginning of the video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm totally in love with your ghosts


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

That would look really badass if it had wings. 

I like it. Great job.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

this is so AWSOME
great job


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Totally re-did the arms, much happier with them now. Added more Stolloween magic mache pulp to the arms and shoulders, and the head and eyes. The eyes will be black with verticle green hot glue pupils (hope that works). The leer ghost is handling the weight of the mache pulp on the forms easily, very happy with how strong this mechanism is. Got everything painted black (notice the forms can be removed), next step is the cheese cloth. I am very excited about getting this one done!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he's looking really good!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Blog is updated with the final segment on the leer ghost. The video below follows Stolloween's idea of showing a sequence of assembly steps as a video of pictures.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

God, I love this guy!


----------

